# British Hotel Lyttelton



## Caraoke (Jan 8, 2012)

Facebook group has been started entitled, save the british hotel in Lyttelton, looking for photos taken inside and outside pub, memories etc as we are trying to generate enough interest as to get it reopened, it may be part of coastal reunion next year. In two days we have gone from no members to 245 so if you can go to page and click to join it will be most appreciated, you can add pics to page and maybe connect with old shipmates 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/325510990836718/#


----------

